# New to me, $100 Commercial slicer



## jetman (Dec 4, 2012)

Like the tittle says, yesterday I picked up a small commercial deli slicer for a "C" note. Found on my local craigslist, a Univex, 9" slicer.













20121204_075122.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 4, 2012


















20121204_075211.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 4, 2012


















20121204_075311.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 4, 2012






She runs near perfect and very powerful! It did come with one problem, a good sized nick in the blade, looked like some one dropped some thing on it. Not interested in forking out $150+ for a new blade, I tig welded some stainless into the hole, a little grinding and sharpening and she's as good as new. Pic of the repair:













20121204_075248.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 4, 2012






Could not wait to try out her thin slicing capabilities, I grabbed a chunk of home made Canadian bacon from the freezer. Very surprised at how well it plowed through that frozen brick. Is this too thin:













paper thin candian bacon from new slicer.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 4, 2012






Gotta go now, there's about 20# of pork shoulder waiting for some curing salts & spices 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jetman<<<


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW looks like a great score.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like you're all set!!!!



~Martin


----------



## roller (Dec 5, 2012)

Why can`t I be so lucky ...nice score..


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2012)

Smokin' Deal!!!

Even if you had to buy a new blade, you're money ahead!!

Great Score!!

TJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 5, 2012)

Great score and able to repair...can't beat it!


----------



## xutfuzzy (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm super jealous!  I keep checking Craigslist, but no gems yet!


----------



## sound1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicely done, use it like you stole it....wait, I think you did!!


----------



## jetman (Dec 5, 2012)

xutfuzzy said:


> I'm super jealous!  I keep checking Craigslist, but no gems yet!


xutfuzzy,

One thing I do when searching for cl treasures is spell what I'm looking for different ways, even intentionally miss spelling. Some of my searches for a slicer were: deli slicer, deli, meat slicer or even meatslicer, think the last one is what found my gem.

JetMan<<<


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 5, 2012)

Very lucky there. Got the commercial slicer for less than a cheapo.


----------



## LanceR (Dec 5, 2012)

Great deal!  I'm glad for you.  We have a Univex slicer too and wouldn't be without it.  One nice thing about the newer commercial stuff is that parts are still going to be available long after we go the big smokehouse in the sky.

Craigslist is a hoot.

Lance


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2012)

Will you be bringing that to messabouts?? I'm going to need to borrow that!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice!

I've been checking Craigslist for one, too. But so far, the cheapest one I've seen is about $500, and that just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## jetman (Dec 5, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Will you be bringing that to messabouts?? I'm going to need to borrow that!


You bringing power or a 40 mile extension cord to Paulina


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jetman said:


> You bringing power or a 40 mile extension cord to Paulina


Maybe a meat slicing messabout at the Toledo Boathouse! Oh wait that's not a good idea. In fact bringing it to any messabouts not a good idea. I hear Coots are just like vultures in the presence of meat!


----------



## jetman (Dec 6, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Maybe a meat slicing messabout at the Toledo Boathouse! Oh wait that's not a good idea. In fact bringing it to any messabouts not a good idea. I hear Coots are just like vultures in the presence of meat!


Maybe gunnery sergeant Stoll will protect us in exchange for some yum yums


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2012)

This is more fitting!

That's if he comes out of hiding after 12-21-12


----------

